# DreamChi pink/yellow dress :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

phew~ decided to make another dress with more chest strength

mommy woke me up just for this...i wants sweep








back of my fluff








dummy model








back yay









let me know what u guys think :] gonna pass out now...almost 7 am :ngreet2:


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Gorgeous! This makes me want a girl!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I think is beautiful!!!!!! but if you have that stripe going down till the ribbon then I think the bow would look better in the middle, if I am making any sense.

ps: what a gorgeous model you have, even sweepy she looks stunning <3


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> Gorgeous! This makes me want a girl!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

miuccias said:


> I think is beautiful!!!!!! but if you have that stripe going down till the ribbon then I think the bow would look better in the middle, if I am making any sense.
> 
> ps: what a gorgeous model you have, even sweepy she looks stunning <3


Thankie hehe the bow was placed on the side on purpose  its more fun that way! 

Thank u guys for the sweet comments! This was more of a sew as u go type of design . I'll be making the next one for my client much better ^.^


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Pidge that is gorgeous!

The model is precious even sleepy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's beautiful! Like the colors!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Pidge that is gorgeous!
> 
> The model is precious even sleepy
> 
> ...





Angel1210 said:


> It's beautiful! Like the colors!


thank you!!! hhehehe! its the spring colors yay!!! :tongue1:


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the eyelet skirt... So cute, eyelet always feels especially girly & happy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gorgeous dress pidge!! Kc is the perfect little model! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BanannaFlvdSnow said:


> I love the eyelet skirt... So cute, eyelet always feels especially girly & happy!


thank you bananna! hehe yes i was going for the spring theme



Zorana1125 said:


> Gorgeous dress pidge!! Kc is the perfect little model!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks zorana! :] she sure is!


----------



## SophieTheChihuahua (Nov 25, 2012)

that is sooooo adorable!!!! I am going to make a brown/pink one for my baby sophie


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow love this, super cute! :love2:
Good job Paris! 


Have you opened up a shop yet?  It's about time I think.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

SophieTheChihuahua said:


> that is sooooo adorable!!!! I am going to make a brown/pink one for my baby sophie


awesome! hope u have fun makin it!



~LS~ said:


> Wow love this, super cute! :love2:
> Good job Paris!
> 
> 
> Have you opened up a shop yet?  It's about time I think.


LMAO my LS! no shop yet haha~!  still got plenty of orders to do right now


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That is just too cute!! KC is just adorable in that dress!! 
I'm with LS, you should open up a shop!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> That is just too cute!! KC is just adorable in that dress!!
> I'm with LS, you should open up a shop!!


thank u lulajane! :foxes_207: i actually have a bunch of new ideas in mind. just have to buy the right materials soon


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That's awesome!!
I really liked your blanket that was embroidered. Do you only do those in flannel or can you also make them with fleece?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> That's awesome!!
> I really liked your blanket that was embroidered. Do you only do those in flannel or can you also make them with fleece?


of course they can be done in fleece too :] i been workin on flannel more lately since its so hot out


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> of course they can be done in fleece too :] i been workin on flannel more lately since its so hot out


Gotcha! If you have any pics of the fleece ones you've made, I'd love to see a couple. I bought Gypsy 2 human baby blankets and she really loves them so I would like to get her a really good one.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Gotcha! If you have any pics of the fleece ones you've made, I'd love to see a couple. I bought Gypsy 2 human baby blankets and she really loves them so I would like to get her a really good one.


for some reason people loved the frilly ones better for their dogs so i dont really have a lot of the regular blanket pics lol

this one was made for a size xxs chi 








she allowed Dex to model in the pic, this is the patterned side









these are the popular ones. made for Bella (user LS)








and the patterned side








this is a cotton one regular sewn








heres one with microfleece (softer) and cotton. i have this available









for the blanket u saw on the other post i made it with a blanket stitch to make it more strong and decorative :coolwink:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you!! I like the one you made for LS & I love the one in the last picture too! 
Let me know your prices, I'm thinking I'm gonna order Gypsy one real soon.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Thank you!! I like the one you made for LS & I love the one in the last picture too!
> Let me know your prices, I'm thinking I'm gonna order Gypsy one real soon.


how big is gypsy? :] thank you!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> how big is gypsy? :] thank you!


Well right now she is a little over 1 lb., she's 9 weeks old so she's got a little growing to do.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Well right now she is a little over 1 lb., she's 9 weeks old so she's got a little growing to do.


aw cute. do u know how big she is goin to get? u can tell when u know how big the parents were :daisy: like kc's parents were 5 to 6 lbs and KC was 5 lbs on he last vet visit although now im sure shes around 6 lol


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw cute. do u know how big she is goin to get? u can tell when u know how big the parents were :daisy: like kc's parents were 5 to 6 lbs and KC was 5 lbs on he last vet visit although now im sure shes around 6 lol


I'm not sure as I didn't see her parents. I picked her up from the animal shelter. I'm guessing she may get to about 4 or 5 lbs, but I may not know what I'm taking about.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful. I sew for my chi, too. Have only had him 2 mo. My next chi will be a girl so I can make cute dresses. So far I've made 2 "onesies" so we can tell if he's really housebroken or not. (His pee is so odorless we don't catch mistakes until much later.) He actually like the flannel one and tries to crawl into it. The other he is a good sport and tolerates. I was thrilled to find the doggie fabric at my JoAnns. Will post pics when I figure out how.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> I'm not sure as I didn't see her parents. I picked her up from the animal shelter. I'm guessing she may get to about 4 or 5 lbs, but I may not know what I'm taking about.


Ah yes. I totally forgot she was from the shelter hehe! I'll pm you my prices when I wake up fully. Went to sleep pretty late last night and wake up to ser your still online haha!



zellko said:


> Beautiful. I sew for my chi, too. Have only had him 2 mo. My next chi will be a girl so I can make cute dresses. So far I've made 2 "onesies" so we can tell if he's really housebroken or not. (His pee is so odorless we don't catch mistakes until much later.) He actually like the flannel one and tries to crawl into it. The other he is a good sport and tolerates. I was thrilled to find the doggie fabric at my JoAnns. Will post pics when I figure out how.


Weeeee! Can't wait to see  I get majority of my fabrics from Joanns as well and some from fabric.com so it can be a bit pricey for fun patterns ^.^


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Ah yes. I totally forgot she was from the shelter hehe! I'll pm you my prices when I wake up fully. Went to sleep pretty late last night and wake up to ser your still online haha!


Ok that's cool, no big hurry!! 
Yep that's me...sucks to have insomnia. :sleepy3:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Ok that's cool, no big hurry!!
> Yep that's me...sucks to have insomnia. :sleepy3:


Ouch! I feel you. Dependin on if I workout...on regular days I sleep around 5 or 6 am and on tired days its around 12 am. Ok!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Ouch! I feel you. Dependin on if I workout...on regular days I sleep around 5 or 6 am and on tired days its around 12 am. Ok!


I have the insomnia type that it's hard for me to fall asleep. I can try everything!! Once I get to sleep though I'm OUT!!


----------

